# List of compatible kernels with AOKP Milestone 1 ?



## henley12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello I would like to know if siyah kernel V5 ( http://www.gokhanmoral.com/?p=1536 ) would work with AOKP Milestone 1 ?

And if not, where can I have the list of compatible kernels with AOKP M1 ?

Can I overclock my GPU with AOKP kernel ?


----------

